# Muddy Treestand Harness!!



## cwoods (Dec 22, 2008)

Everytime i order something I get all excited waiting for it to come in so I can try it out. However when I purchased the Muddy Treestand Harness I was honestly a little bummed. I was thinking I could have spent my $120 on something else, like the B-stinger or some new ASAT camo I've been eyeing. But I know I had an obligation to my wife and to all the rest of the hunters and outdoorsman out there as well as myself, so I ordered one. I had tryed on a few other brands at the local dealers and at the deer classic and most were great products but kinda felt stuffy or complicted. After browsing the midwestwhitetail.com website i clicked on muddy and viewed there products, seeing that the had a harness that looked like it fit the bill i ordered one. 

All I can say is finally a harness that fits me great, is light weight, secure, easly to use and not bulky so i feel confident shooting in the tree! The Muddy brand harness would have to be brought into the conversation if your in the market for a new harness. The harness itself is well built and doesnt have that life jacket feel to it. Even at odd shooting angles I kinda forgot i was wearing it in the tree shooting at my block this afternoon. If you looking for a new safety harness I dont see how you could go any other way. This thing is so comfortable. I hated wearing my old harness (the one that comes w/ a new stand) and the later it got into the season the less i wore it. Now, there is no excuse for not wearing your harness and I was acting foolish to not wear mine at all times. Glad I finally invested in an aftermarket one. We spend so much on new bows and equipment but skip out of some of the most important gear.(atleast me anyway) Check the harness out @ gomuddy.com


----------



## deadly (Mar 17, 2006)

I bought one this Spring after trying it on at our Hunting Expo. I like how it feels and like how it latches across the upper chest and lower using the metal buckles. not straps.

It does not bind me up and I will wear it under my camo. I will not even know I have it on.


----------



## cwoods (Dec 22, 2008)

Hoped this review helped some of you guys. Let me know if would want any other info on the harness or if i can do something to change my review to make it better. Thanks


----------



## cwoods (Dec 22, 2008)

ttt


----------



## dustyvarmint (Dec 22, 2005)

Another very popular bowhunting web forum recently did a review of safety harnesses including fall tests. The Muddy didn't make it to the fall test.

AT forum rules here prevent posting a link, but maybe an internet search would turn it up.

happy hunting, dv


----------

